# what body kit is this that this guy has?



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

what body kit is this that this guy has?

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/749464

where the heck would i get one? 

also what about the headlights i haven't seen those anywhere either.

plus hte hood i havn't seen that around the only kit i can find is the erubuni kit what others are there? websites please.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Definently custom, the hood is off a GTI-R, and the headlights are custom, not sure what car they are from. Someone help me out here. Lots of molding and shaving done to that car. Very different and nice though.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

reminds me of an eclipse, but i wouldnt doubt if it was a one off bumper.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

the intercooler is freakin huge !!!!!!!!!!!!!

and yea, definately custom, looks like a standard front bumper they just extended........headlights could be off a honda......not sure what though......i've seen a guy take the headlights off a honda and stick it in a newer camaro headlights spot, tuck em back and they look cool......but those ones no idea...overall good work....but the rear is lacking....


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

bump>

what ever the guy did i would like to do the same- although i do custom paint and the paitn on that sucks so - yeah that'll change but heck that front end is perfect in my opinion the first time i saw that when it was a night pciture i thought it was like pissed off like hell! 

me wants

anyother info guys or sujestions on how i might do this?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Vega said:


> bump>
> 
> what ever the guy did i would like to do the same- although i do custom paint and the paitn on that sucks so - yeah that'll change but heck that front end is perfect in my opinion the first time i saw that when it was a night pciture i thought it was like pissed off like hell!
> 
> ...


have you tried contacting him directly to find out ?

If not, try and find a kit that matches up to that as much as possible and just entend it....with fiberglass......


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

What kind of body kit? An ugly one.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen pics of this before on sr20forum.com. Everything is custom. I do believe that it was an eclipse bumper cover he used and the hood is custom with gtir scoop. I like the hood.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

so does anyone else but erbuni make a kit then?cause whatever they did to that car was DEFFINITLY not pretty. poor nx its ok i know how it is... BAD EREBUNI BAD!.... :fluffy:


----------

